# Hertz chevy astro



## DynamicAudioLodi (Jul 13, 2009)

So I'm on a mission, I just bought a Chevy Astro that I want to build a very loud system in. Not quite an spl beast and not quite the sq dream either. My plans is an event vehicle for local events. I'm thinking Audison amplifiers for power and Hertz subs and mains. Maybe 2 LRX 1.2k's strapped and 1 or 2 LRX 2.9k's to power a few set of HSK 165.4 XL's. Do you guys think this would be impressive to the masses. Would it have appeal to non audio enthusiasts? Wall or no wall. Any ideas would help. TIA


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

what number are you trying to achieve? and how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Go with sponsership.

*The people who don't care now....won't care when it is done.*
*It'd be nice if you can carry ice cream in it for the ones who will be like* *WOW !*


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all, the bigger the better. Build it and they will come! Second, if a sponsorship is a thought, now is the time to do it as the new marketing budget has been implemented and is going fast. Third, SQ is nice but not a attention getter. SPL gets attention and walls with tons of subs, amps and lights gets attention. I am building a over all vehicle which will be a SPL and SQ vehicle with attention to detail on the install. I am a major audiophile but SPL attracts the masses and its fun! And if you are going to attempt sponsorships. Bring your a-game. You can take a look at my youtube video which I give some tips on sponsorships(click the yotube link to the left on this post). I have held a few since 1998 so I have a idea what companies are looking for.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

For the kind of build you are talking about , I would not recommend Hertz subwoofers , you would be better served using something that is a little easier to service and that has more motor force , with higher power handling , such as the IA DR/DP, DD 35/95 series, Atomic AP/APX series,FI BL/BTL, and so on drivers that you can get larger baskets and recones for them, 
but Hertz Componets ,and Audsion Amps would be fine .


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

When I clicked this link I thought it was gonna be for a rental "hertz" ....loser


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi (Jul 13, 2009)

^funny. 
Thanks for the input guys. The build is for my shop, to showcase what we do. It's not sponsored by Elettromedia I just really like their gear. There isn't a number
that I am targeting but I'm sure I'll do 150 easy. I think my main goal is to have a concert on wheels. But also something I could make go boom. My big issue is the cosmetic design of the install. I've seen the walls and the fiberglass bath tubs and I don't think I want to go that route. Does anyone have any ideas or pics of stuff the have seen?


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

By "fiberglass bath tubs" do you mean speakers laying "face up"?

Personally, I prefer that look.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

mag... i think he meant this ''look''


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> mag... i think he meant this ''look''


Wowa..........


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

As far as Hertz being capable big SPL products; search Hertz SPL Monster..... servicable subs and wicked amp. Not what the OP is looking for, but shows that Elettromedia is taking the SPL market seriously from a product offering perspective.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hertz does SPL amps, huge Power and Subs, that look Amazing!! I say go full Hertz and make them drool! Post pics of your install so we can follow.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> There isn't a number


there is a number, and it's very large


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

HERTZ by Elettromedia - Special Car Stereo

Follow this link and load up on as much as you can. Keep us updated and how its going!


----------

